# Laptop restarts after shut down



## Calamitycazza (Mar 28, 2011)

I've got a sony vaio, and it always worked fine until recently when I shut it down it restarts itself. This has been irritating me for quite a while as I have searched the Internet and still cannot find any solutions! Can anyone help?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

so what i understand is that when you go to start menu & press shut down the laptop restarts instead of shutting down...??


----------



## Calamitycazza (Mar 28, 2011)

smit_coolkarni said:


> so what i understand is that when you go to start menu & press shut down the laptop restarts instead of shutting down...??


No, it shuts down and all the lights go off as normal then after about 10 seconds it just turns itself back on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

oh...k

so try one thing,click on start,right click on shut down option,click on properties....

check wether it is set to shut down....:wave:


----------



## Calamitycazza (Mar 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> oh...k
> 
> so try one thing,click on start,right click on shut down option,click on properties....
> 
> check wether it is set to shut down....:wave:


I follow your instructions but I get taken to taskbar and menu properties. Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

go to your Control Panel then Select Power Management (XP) or Power Options (Vista/7). Then depending on your OS there will either be a Tab at the top or a menu item to the left; to allow you to change what the computer does when the power button is pressed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you install or uninstall any new software recently??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

right click My Computer/properties/advanced/startup and recovery clear the "automatically >restart on system failure" box


----------

